# re-stitching a steering wheel



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

can it be done? anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: re-stitching a steering wheel (rafiki2)*

Im in the process of learning how to redo steering wheels. They are a pain. 
There is a guy that advertises in the back of Hemmings. He repairs steering wheels but he is expensive. He is in Florida. My old boss used to send out Ferrari and Lambo wheels to him back in the day.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: re-stitching a steering wheel (KDI_CUSTOMS)*

how expensive we talkin? and im not sure what you mean by the back of hemmings


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

It was a standard size company add like in a phonebook. May have been misc parts or interior parts section...cant remember. Prices were somewhere in the $300 range.


----------



## gillano (Aug 4, 2005)

i used a leather cover and stitched it up but have (the holes were there already) it was easy but it didn't wrap around the spokes like a stock one does
if you take your wheel cover off and lay it out on the material you want, the seam(s) need to french stitched (there needs to be one to make circle from something flat) the lacing is done with curved needles and laced like you shoes, it will help if the material is pre punched, but if you can sew well by hand you can freehand it...i'm planning on matching my wheel to my seats eventually but haven't started yet maybe i'll make DIY


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (gillano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gillano* »_i used a leather cover and stitched it up but have (the holes were there already) it was easy but it didn't wrap around the spokes like a stock one does
if you take your wheel cover off and lay it out on the material you want, the seam(s) need to french stitched (there needs to be one to make circle from something flat) the lacing is done with curved needles and laced like you shoes, it will help if the material is pre punched, but if you can sew well by hand you can freehand it...i'm planning on matching my wheel to my seats eventually but haven't started yet maybe i'll make DIY

Yea, if you can use the original as a pattern then you can lay it out on a new piece of material and reinstall. I have been told that you can buy spurs for punching the holes so your laces are even from side to side. A DIY would be a good thing to do. You got the right idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk13nb (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (KDI_CUSTOMS)*

Here's how I did mine. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2726549


----------

